# Another Eastcape



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

finally picking up this boat after lengthy purchasing process with a MIA owner.
It has been sitting behind the shop at Eastcape skiffs for 4 or 5 years the old owner dropped her off for a repair and never contacted them again.
Time for some TLC 
As always a big thanks to Kevin and Adam for always going above and beyond, helping me get the boat moved for pick up and answering any stupid questions I can seem to come up with lol


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

looks tippy 

Looks like a fun project. Keep us posted.


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

dang, the underside view of that hull makes it look like it is 30' long!
I bet with a 300hp anything on the back it would be fast!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice canoe!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Good on ya! I love the gladesmen. What are the plans for this one?


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

The best canoe money can buy 

I wanna sand buff polish etc and do some nonskid or sea deck in the cockpit 

Really debating the motor situation but I'm really considering a long shaft surface drive


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@Rick88 that could be a sweet duck boat


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

The mud motor would be sweet up here in NE FL with no grass beds to destroy with the shallow water running just miles of worthless pudding and just the occasional oyster clump I'd like a 9.9 too to swap on to it


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Let me know if Eastcape has anymore gladesmens just laying around behind the shop. Been looking for a bare hull in need of some TLC for a few years now.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Well she's home and almost ready to start work on the refurb process


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

looks like your dog is about to show you how impressed he is with the boat??
I would love to see how it looks with just a good cleanup.
If I had the space I would love to have one of these sitting next to my EvoX when it gets done. For low speed travel with two guys aboard it seems like it would run in spit if you balanced out the load correctly.
But with a 300hp on the back I bet you could hit 90mph in this thing!! Do they make a tiller option for a 300?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Rick88 said:


> Well she's home and almost ready to start work on the refurb process
> View attachment 11225


Rick I refurbed a Gladesmen recently and there was some good specs. and discussion by the group members included. Check it out if you are looking for G-man specific info.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Stripped the grab bar hatch lid old battery and wiring real quick I'm gonna flip it over tonight and start with the hull then work my way to the interior. It needs what look to be some old repairs sanded out and awlgripped I'd like to re roll everything topside w awl craft and awlgrip then a new rub rail but we will see how it goes


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't let Kevin and Marc see your dog pissing on that hull!


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Lol they prefer the golf cart tires


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Can't wait to see the restoration I love these little boats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

All I can say is at least it has trim tabs. Yep looks a little tippy but could be a good duck boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> All I can say is at least it has trim tabs. Yep looks a little tippy but could be a good duck boat


I wanted one bad and almost pulled the trigger on one of them but ended up getting a shadowcast because I wasn't sure how my wife would do on the gladesman. But I bet there a blast to have.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

It's a 3rd boat so tippy isn't really an issue haha


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rick88 said:


> It's a 3rd boat so tippy isn't really an issue haha


You had to one up my canoe I see well done sir.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I got a pretty sweet 1970s alumacraft canoe I forgot to count haha


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rick88 said:


> I got a pretty sweet 1970s alumacraft canoe I forgot to count haha


Now your just showing off.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

A bit of progress...


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rick88 said:


> View attachment 11922
> 
> A bit of progress...


Is that all from just a good buff job?


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Wet sand 800 1000 2000 then one coat of ptfe wax (all by hand I wish I had the tools to do what the builders can do)


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

That is darned impressive, big improvement already.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Go to harbor freight and treat yourself to a cheap buffer. It will out last you.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Gettin some shine to it... I thought it was light grey but appears to me ice blue like my lostmen lol
should be picking up a trailer in the next few days and maybe a 9.9


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks good strap that new Yami 25 on the back and ride out


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

guess I never realized how small those were until I saw your photos. East Cape Canoe.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just gotta finish the interior


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Got some help this afternoon


----------



## ABoykin (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome job on the hull detail! I could look at those old pics 1,000 times and never guess she was ice blue!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice job. Is that a Bluepoint TM mount? Is it removable?


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah it's got 4 bolts holding it in so it's removable but not a quick disconnect


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

What a great project. Thanks for letting us check out the progress!


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

About ready to be moved indoors for some awlcraft for the inside of the boat


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Look'n good dude! I miss building the G'men...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Nice job. Is that a Bluepoint TM mount? Is it removable?


That one in the pic is made by Birdsall Marine. The Bluepoint one has a single large hex bolt in the center and can be removed really easy. I have 2 on my skiff, 1 on bow and 1 on stern.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

She's for sale.... 3700 obo or trade for a nice motor for the whipray 
Wife is pregnant and wants it outta here I'm on a one boat limit


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice back yard deck!


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm happy to say the skiff sold locally to a guy w 3 boys that will have it in a marshfront backyard, a great home for the skiff and 3 very lucky kids!


----------

